# Converting a Black & White Picture to Color



## NikhilVerma (Feb 28, 2005)

*Converting a Black & White Picture to Color*

Photoshop Knowledge required: Medium
External Plug-ins required: None
(Before starting reset your workspace by Window ---> Workspace ---> Reset Palette Locations)

This could be an interesting tutorial.
Using this you can color almost any Black & White image.
Actually there are two ways to color an image. You have to use them according to your needs.
The methods are sorted with simplicity.


*I method: Simplest*


Adobe Photoshop has a great blending mode called the color mode.
It can give fantastic effects!

Step 1: Select the color you want to do to a specific part of image
Step 2: Select "Brush Tool" {Size: Choose according to your needs --- Mode: "Overlay" or "Color" --- Opacity: 100 --- Flow: 100}
Step 3: Go nuts! Just paint the area of the picture you want to color

*Pros:* Easiest coloring possible, well for newbieâ€™s who don't want the resultant image to be too realistic.
*Cons:* Very time consuming, provides pretty cheap results, you can't adjust the colors because you'll have to paint again...


*II method: Hardest*


Remember that in this method you'll have to work with objects that are in the front and then go to the objects in the background.
Here I'm taking a picture that comes with Adobe Photoshop as a sample.
You can find it in [Drive]:\Program Files\Adobe\Photoshop CS\Samples\RanchHouse.jpg

*img162.exs.cx/img162/1433/12mc.jpg

Step 1: Change the image to color mode by Image ---> Mode ---> RGB Color (!!!IMPORTANT!!! Always check this)
Step 2: Zoom to about 200%
Step 3: Select the magnetic lasso tool {Feather: 1px --- Anti-aliased: Yes --- Width: 10px --- Edge Contrast: 10% --- Frequency: 100}
Step 4: Now click on the edge of any object Coat, Boot, Hat, Door etc... (Not the wall or the floor)
Step 5: Just move your mouse cursor around the edges of the object until you have a complete selection. Like this
{Tip: If your magnetic lasso tool doesn't go where you want it to, you can just click the points manually. To remove the last point just press backspace. Refer to Photoshop manual for more assistance}

*img162.exs.cx/img162/8704/26ez.jpg

Step 6: Press Ctrl+J to do "Layer via Copy"
Step 7: Go to Image --> Adjustments --> Hue/Saturation {Colorize: Yes} 

Step 8: Now adjust the Hue/Saturation and Lightness until your object looks realistic.
{Tip: The realism of the resulting image depends on the experimenting you have done. And the amount of efforts put to small objects. Always remember to experiment with the "Brightness/Contrast option to make your objects looks better}

Step 9: Set the blending mode of the layer to "Color". You can experiment with others too...

Step 10: Do the same for every other object. (Remember to click on the Background layer first)
{Tip: Using "Magnetic Lasso" tool won't always do the work ... It is difficult to select the images using this tool...
So after using this tool... select the "Rectangular Marquee" tool and select the "Add to selection button" (Hold your mouse over the buttons to make the text appear" and then draw at the edges}

*img162.exs.cx/img162/9422/39ii.jpg

Step 11: To color the background (Ground, Wall) you need not worry about the selection too much because you have already colored the objects and put them over the top of the background... 
So Click on the Background layer and just select the wall including the objects and directly apply "Hue/Saturation" to it...

Step 12: Layer ---> Flatten Image
Step 13: Image ---> Adjustments ---> Auto Levels & Auto Contrast & Auto Color

*img162.exs.cx/img162/3708/46gh.jpg


This should make you able to color most of the B&W images to color...
If you have any problems, feel free to post here


----------



## cheetah (Feb 28, 2005)

Great tutorial.Most of the users wanted it.


----------



## gamefreak14 (Feb 28, 2005)

Beautiful tutorial, gr8 work!!


----------



## koolbluez (Mar 1, 2005)

Great tutor... o tutor...


----------



## sms_solver (Mar 2, 2005)

ONe must have a good sense of colours. and patience to experiment as well


----------



## valtea (Mar 2, 2005)

Great..... thank you very much.. I'm sure learning even this much of thing at NIIT or APTECH will charge atleast Rs 2000/-
They will start by teaching us how to open photoshop, maximise and minimise the window, open a file, saveing it, closing it, exiting photoshop the right way etc... and it will be atleast 2 week course and the Course may be names
"Perform mirracle, Histort Technologicaly... Think & See in colour"

Note: NIIT and Aptech guys its just a joke.. no hard feelings


----------



## suj_engico (Mar 4, 2005)

Fantastic tutorial.
I really like it 
Why don't u try more pics.


----------



## NikhilVerma (Mar 4, 2005)

*img171.exs.cx/img171/5345/trans6wi.th.jpg

-----------------------------------------------------------
*img202.exs.cx/img202/9797/u72739bw8ji.th.jpg

*\/*

*img63.exs.cx/img63/5131/colored1zs.th.jpg


----------



## koolbluez (Mar 4, 2005)

Or this:
*img118.exs.cx/img118/4362/bwcolorconversion8006zt.th.jpg

*img224.exs.cx/img224/6090/koolbluezinkoolblackcar4vp.th.jpg

*img235.exs.cx/img235/4618/koolbluezinakoolblucar3fu.th.jpg

Mind u... drawing the Black car was tougher than the KoolBlue car.. even if it looks simpler.

Oops... sorry Niks... inspired by u & CJ....


----------



## godsownman (Mar 4, 2005)

Excelent tutorial worth each and every bit of effort that you put in keep it up.


----------



## BONZI (Mar 4, 2005)

Great tutorial. Btw lemme see how much I can do


----------



## Omsck (Mar 8, 2005)

really helpful . now i can do something in my holidays


----------



## ramprasad (Mar 12, 2005)

Great work dude....


----------



## mario_pant (Mar 12, 2005)

awsome....... awsome....... now i can just scan my granddad's old pics and color then... its just so cooll.... the pics are from 1955..... WOW.... now i wont have to pay 100 rs. fr each photo..... on coloring... i've been lookinh for this fur days....... keep it up...... *Three thumbs up* *wonder's where the third thumb grew??? LOL!! GOT IT!!!!???!!!*


----------



## goobimama (Mar 12, 2005)

some good stuff nikhil. finally the pros are giving us some good-as* tutorials...


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Mar 19, 2005)

Wow! There are some great Photoshop Pros here. Man, I am seriously considering learning Photoshop during my vacations. Could you all suggest any book(s) for it?


----------



## NikhilVerma (Mar 19, 2005)

Yep.... 
There is a great book called...

"The Photoshop Manual"....

And you can also search for tuts over google...


----------



## goobimama (Mar 19, 2005)

@Ctrlaltdel: Use the Photoshop for dummies to get started. Really simple and you will get good grounding to further perfect your photoshop skills.


----------



## Tux (Mar 20, 2005)

How's my version of car

*img169.exs.cx/img169/1659/car9yj.th.jpg


----------



## NikhilVerma (Mar 20, 2005)

Nice man! But wy did you made it small...
A wallpaper size would have been better...


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Mar 20, 2005)

Thanks Nikhil and Goobi, I will lookout for these books and hopefully post something here soon.


----------



## NikhilVerma (Mar 20, 2005)

Hey ctrl_alt_del !! I was kidding man! When I said "The Photoshop Manual" I didn't name any book I just told you to use te potoshop help... It's very very detailed and sould get you the hang of Photoshop...

The nest part was serious .... Search for tutorials....


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Mar 20, 2005)

Oh it's all right. I thought maybe there were some books by that name.  As for tutorials, I had a frustating expirience looking for Flash tutorials, so I am more keen towards a whole book that I can read and try out on Photoshop at the same time.


----------



## ankitjain (Mar 22, 2005)

*Correct Signature*



			
				sms_solver said:
			
		

> ONe must have a good sense of colours. and patience to experiment as well



Mr "sms_solver"

U have a invalid signature it mentioned "sms_solbher" not sms_solver.....

Correct it man ...........


----------



## Tux (Mar 29, 2005)

Great tut. But there ia an alternative and easy way after
step 5 in HARDEST. Instead of doning other things just go
to IMAGE>ADJUSTMENTS>VARIATIONS and adjust accordingly to
colorize the photo. The car you are watching above is
colorize in the same way. NIKIL's wa is also gr8 but this one
is ez.


----------



## prats (Apr 4, 2005)

U can always buy the Photoshop Bible. It will really help u.


----------



## shefzomania (Apr 4, 2005)

excellent work! Would like to see more such stuff coming out more often.


----------



## krishnathelord (Apr 4, 2005)

coooool wore or as i should say tutorial dude 8)


----------



## dreams (Apr 10, 2005)

gr8 gr8 tutorial.. this is how the Photo Studios in my area makes the b/w photos 2 colors.. and they charge a huge amnt for it.. now i can also get in to tht busines.. thnx a lot..


----------



## Tux (Apr 10, 2005)

Whoes Verson of car was most tealistic


----------



## koolbluez (Apr 11, 2005)

*img118.exs.cx/img118/4362/bwcolorconversion8006zt.th.jpg*img224.exs.cx/img224/6090/koolbluezinkoolblackcar4vp.th.jpg*img235.exs.cx/img235/4618/koolbluezinakoolblucar3fu.th.jpg
*img171.exs.cx/img171/5345/trans6wi.th.jpg*img202.exs.cx/img202/9797/u72739bw8ji.th.jpg*img63.exs.cx/img63/5131/colored1zs.th.jpg


----------



## h4xbox (Apr 11, 2005)

graphix ooooh... thx fopr short but sweet tuts.. Iam currently learning photoshop


----------



## Tux (Apr 24, 2005)

can we do it with corel


----------



## NikhilVerma (Apr 24, 2005)

Cheetah did it... Better ask him...


----------



## abhinav (Apr 29, 2005)

COOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL POST


----------



## dreams (Apr 30, 2005)

gr8 work.. thnks.. this technique is wat done by photo studios and they ask a lot of money too.. hope no need to spend anymore..


----------



## rohan (May 15, 2005)

Well, this was a kool tutorial. Thanks for this one. The basic thing in here, as you all might be knowing is that, whole of an object possess the same color. Then why the shades? The greyscale things in the background are actually 'maps' that give the depth and variance to the colors. Same with nature. A flower has the same color all over {un-color flowers}, but it's it's darkness and luminance that causes the effect.

kool one Nikhil. KIU!!!


----------



## Charley (May 18, 2005)

Nice tutoring ......


----------



## kapsicum (May 28, 2005)

thats a real gr8 work. i wanted to do that for years.thnks a lot NikhilVerma, it was well explained n easy too


----------



## Alexander_H (May 29, 2005)

gr8 tut nikhil..i waz searching o good tut for this 4 a long time..
thnaks


----------



## NikhilVerma (Jun 16, 2005)

Another example...

*img60.echo.cx/img60/3782/yosemite3nv.th.jpg

\/

*img160.echo.cx/img160/9712/yosemite15ow.th.jpg


----------



## deadman (Jun 18, 2005)

*img223.echo.cx/img223/2564/yosemitebyman5ss.th.jpg


----------



## sms_solver (Jul 5, 2005)

Both work from NikhilVerma and deadman are good!! 

I'll try to post my work if can get some free time!


----------



## abhishekkulkarni (Jul 6, 2005)

Great tute dude.  

Loved it.Seems to me that you are an expert in Photoshop.

Well how did you do it , I mean by experimenting or by some formal education?


----------



## Charley (Jul 28, 2005)

Tux said:
			
		

> can we do it with corel



i tried using the same in COREL but couldnt ... Guess this option is not in it.


----------



## dineshakula (Aug 6, 2005)

*plz help me to convert this black&white photo to colour*

Iam new to phototshop,i want to start a new digitalstudio,as iam leaving in a rural area here there are no institutions to learn photoshop,i would be very grateful to my felllow digit readers if they help me to shape my career,
i also request could anyone offer me some photoshop tutorials or video tutorials via cd.please help me too convert this black & white photo to a professional looking colour photo.ALSO PLZ HELP ME TO POST MY IMAGE.[/i]


----------



## drgrudge (Aug 6, 2005)

Just put the URL of the image  in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





_Threads  merged_


----------



## crashuniverse (Aug 21, 2005)

aaaawesome.
thanks.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 21, 2005)

Yeh !
Gr8 one pal...


----------



## arunks (Feb 16, 2007)

i converted this thru software...
*img411.imageshack.us/img411/9198/aabeu3.th.jpg

*img255.imageshack.us/img255/5179/aagw0.th.jpg


----------



## Siddharth Maheshwari (Feb 16, 2007)

Gr8
rep for u


----------



## deepak.krishnan (Feb 16, 2007)

great post... I had been searching for this


----------



## Faun (Aug 19, 2008)

nice colorization kooly , nikhil and others.

Use GIMP now, just an advice. *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/77.png


----------



## iMav (Aug 19, 2008)

A 2005 post that's still colorful in 2008. Neat stuff! I have been perfecting of making colored to black & white for the past 3 days.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 19, 2008)

T159 said:


> nice colorization kooly , nikhil and others.
> 
> Use GIMP now, just an advice. *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/77.png


nice bump


----------



## Faun (Aug 19, 2008)

^^bumpy bumpy
credit goes to kooly

And me so happy today !


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 19, 2008)

T159 said:


> ^^bumpy bumpy
> credit goes to kooly
> 
> And me so happy today !


so kooly _asked_ you to bump ?


----------



## Faun (Aug 19, 2008)

^^naah I copied it from his siggy *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/70.png


----------



## pritish_kul2 (Aug 20, 2008)

gr8 bump!!!!


----------



## ajaybc (Aug 20, 2008)

Thanks nice tutorial.
And thanks T159 for bumping this up.

Before:

*img520.imageshack.us/img520/4383/gandhihe3.th.jpg

After:

*img527.imageshack.us/img527/4218/gandhicopyyp7.th.jpg


----------



## Faun (Aug 20, 2008)

^^Bronze Mahatama 

nice try *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/77.png


----------



## The Conqueror (Aug 20, 2008)

ajaybc said:


> Thanks nice tutorial.
> And thanks T159 for bumping this up.
> 
> Before:
> ...


Cool..


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Aug 20, 2008)

Gr8


----------



## koolbluez (Aug 20, 2008)

T159 said:


> ^^naah I copied it from his siggy *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/70.png


haaa... haa.... nice one.... T159....
I remembered the thread when I saw Nikhil Verma in ThinkDigit sometime back... so added the link in my siggy to remember it till something comes up 



ajaybc said:


> Before:*img520.imageshack.us/img520/4383/gandhihe3.th.jpg . . . After:*img527.imageshack.us/img527/4218/gandhicopyyp7.th.jpg


Gosh... I sure wanna color up Gandhi... but... my "photoshop" is @ home.... & I'm outta town. Will color it up when I go home next week... & put it up here...


----------



## Faun (Aug 20, 2008)

^^why don't ya use GIMP this time, i mean its not a resource hog and do the job as nicely as photoshop.
Note: See the GIMP thread in Open Source section.

Why pirate when you can do things with free ? nevermind


----------



## koolbluez (Aug 21, 2008)

GIMP... I tried many times... but *photoshop *is *photoshop*... nuthin came close.
Well, I do use Photofiltre sometimes.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Aug 21, 2008)

^^ GIMP Rocks as much as Photoshop..


----------



## The Conqueror (Aug 21, 2008)

Any way to restore the original color of the black and white photo ? Here i think we choose the colors , but i have some old photos which are in black and white and i need them in color. How will we do that


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Aug 21, 2008)

^^^ Using Gimp:-
*visio159.com/2008/08/11/bnw-to-color/


----------



## Faun (Aug 21, 2008)

koolbluez said:


> GIMP... I tried many times... but *photoshop *is *photoshop*... nuthin came close.


naah not anymore (it has come a long way within a short interval from its inception) *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/77.png
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=915700&postcount=233

Btw GIMP is not photshop 

It supports photoshop brushes and various other flexible features.


----------



## The Conqueror (Aug 21, 2008)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> ^^^ Using Gimp:-
> *visio159.com/2008/08/11/bnw-to-color/


I Dont think you got my Question. 
I want a software or steps to convert a black and white , i dont know which colors they are of but i want to convert it automatically into their ORIGINAL COLORS.


----------



## Faun (Aug 21, 2008)

The Conqueror said:


> i dont know which colors they are of but i want to convert it automatically into their ORIGINAL COLORS.


this technology is IMO not yet conceived...lolz *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/29.png


----------



## koolbluez (Aug 21, 2008)

T159 said:


> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=915700&postcount=233


That work is quite impressive.. T159... for GIMP work.
Still... I'm the perennial photoshopper.


----------



## Faun (Aug 21, 2008)

^^lolz


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Aug 21, 2008)

aare chal ek thread chalu kare flight club me "Photoshop Vs GIMP"....


----------



## koolbluez (Sep 2, 2008)

Such a simple man.. Gandhi..
He just doesn't give me a chance to color him too.
His light dressing style... khadi dresses... just don't incorporate color to experiment on. Bad picture to choose. Low quality too. Real shoddy work from my side. But as I already said that I'll post a colored photo of the same. 
Here
|
V​ 

*img372.imageshack.us/img372/6315/gandhi2ck4.th.jpg <- Khadi left, shawl right -> *img365.imageshack.us/img365/9488/gandhi1ex0.th.jpg ​


----------

